# SM 79



## Elmas (Jan 15, 2018)

1942, Cagliari-Elmas AB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Elmas (Jan 16, 2018)

"Spanish" SM-79

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Jan 17, 2018)

I like the last one


----------



## polo1112 (Jan 18, 2018)

I think both are fantastic !


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 19, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## Elmas (Mar 16, 2018)

Sicily, 1941. SM-79 and M.C. 200 en route to Malta.
M.C. 200 are "Prima Serie", with cockpit enclosed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 16, 2018)

Nice shot Elmas


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Elmas (Mar 21, 2018)

SM-79 in the clouds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## rudolph1951 (Mar 21, 2018)

Savoia-Marchetti SM.79, sicily 1940:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 21, 2018)

Always loved the the looks of that ugly beast


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 25, 2018)

Elmas said:


> View attachment 479251
> 
> 1942, Cagliari-Elmas AB.



I agree that SM.79 is beautiful aircraft.
I recently found out that a SM.75 visited Japan in 1942 secretly.
Was the engine Alfa Romeo 128 R.C.18 or 21?
I am curious.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Elmas (Mar 25, 2018)

SM-75 G.A--R.T with japanese insignia





SM-75 in Japan

The SM75 was provided with three Alfa Romeo 128 RC.18 SPEC. (SPEC= Specially adapted for the flight) radial engines, each one developing 860 hp at an altitude of 1,800 metres. (number 18 in the engine mark).

The history about this raid:

In English
THE SECRET ITALIAN AIR RAID ROME-TOKYO – SUMMER 1942 – Storia Verità

In Italian
IL LUNGO VOLO (Roma - Tokio 1942), Schede tecniche aerei militari italiani e storia degli aviatori
Alfa Romeo A.R.126 / 128

In 1931 Alfa Romeo acquired the license to manufacture the British engines "Mercury" and "Pegasus". It was precisely with an engine of the latter type, built by Alfa Romeo, that Renato Donati conquered the world record height of 14.443 m on 11 April 1934. with a Caproni Ca.113 High Altitude.

From the «Pegasus» engine the company developed in succession the following types (next to each the types of aircraft on which the installation was made are mentioned).


*1934*: Alfa 125 R.C.35 (Breda 64; A.P.1; SIAI S.79 ed S.81)

Alfa 125 R.C.10



*1935*: Alfa 126 RC.34 (SIAI S.73, S.75, S.76, S.79, S.81, S.82, S.83, S.95; Cant Z.506B; A.P.1; Fiat G.12; Ca.135)

Alfa 126 R.C.10 (SIAI S.73, S.77; Cant Z.506C; Macchi C.94, C.100)



*1937*: Alfa 127 R.C.55 (Cant Z.506B)

Alfa 127 R.C.50 (Cant Z.506B)



*1938*: Alfa 128 R.C.21 (SIAI S.M.82, S.M.84)

Alfa 128 R.C.18 (SIAI S.75, S.79, S.M.82, S.M. 95; Fiat G.12)



*1943*: Alfa 131 R.C.14/50 (SIAI S.M.95)

Alfa 129 R.C.32 (SIAI S.M.82)

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 25, 2018)

Thank you very much, Elmas !


----------



## Elmas (Mar 25, 2018)

The manual

Alfa 126 RC 34 manuale

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Mar 25, 2018)

Alfa Romeo 128 RC 18 MR tedesco

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Graeme (Mar 29, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Jarda (Apr 5, 2018)

And friends, how do you like this S.M.79 in the Lebanese camo?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 6, 2018)

My recent CGI work - Savoia Marchetti SM.75 RT in Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Graeme (Apr 6, 2018)

From a children's encyclopedia on aircraft - 1963....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 7, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 7, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 22, 2018)

With respects

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks.
This is an elegant plane like Italian cars.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2018)

That's true. But I prefer the SM S.73.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 23, 2018)

I agree, just gorgeous!


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks guys !

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 27, 2018)

Wurger said:


> That's true. But I prefer the SM S.73.



Agreed

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 1, 2018)

Camera setting in CGI - focal length 80mm/shutter speed 1/500/aperture - default　(max field of depth).

Approx. distance between the camera and the SM.79s (center to center) in above 1st and 2nd pics -
No.6: 37meters
No.8: 64meters
No.7: 90meters
No.5: 125meters
Approx. average interval: 30meters.

Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 1, 2018)

Very cool

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 1, 2018)

Gorgeous!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2018)

Good stuff!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (May 8, 2018)

This was another attempt as a test rendering.
No. 193-8 in the center seemed to be leading the formation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (May 8, 2018)

What a fantastic thread guys. I was amazed by the SM75 mission to Japan and then further amazed by the CGI illustrations .

Great work guys.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (May 24, 2018)

A torpedo being loaded on a SM79

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Shinpachi (May 25, 2018)

Perfect


----------



## Shinpachi (May 27, 2018)

Rechecked several photos, I found that my side-windows number on the starboard was wrong.
I have just corrected it.
Thanks.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 27, 2018)

I like it.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (May 27, 2018)

I'm not sure why, but with the paint-job, the markings, and the guns sticking out everywhere it kind of looks like it would be fine in medieval times flying over a bunch of people on horseback to bomb a castle.

Now *that's* a cavalry of the skies!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elmas (Sep 12, 2018)

SM-79 over Malta.

(source: the Internet)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 15, 2018)

Cool shots!


----------



## CEFORNIGLIA (Nov 13, 2018)

Elmas said:


> The manual
> 
> Alfa 126 RC 34 manuale


Grazie, Elmas!! I Read and Speak Italian Fluently!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CEFORNIGLIA (Nov 13, 2018)

Elmas said:


> View attachment 509414
> 
> 
> SM-79 over Malta.
> ...


This wasm Photographed over Malta in 1940, and the Aircraft Belnged to the 46th Bomber Wing, 105th Group, 255th Squadron


----------



## Elmas (Nov 13, 2018)

CEFORNIGLIA said:


> Grazie, Elmas!! I Read and Speak Italian Fluently!!



Great! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Elmas (Jan 4, 2019)

Attack! The torpedo has just touched the water.
From "Rivista aeronautica" Oct. 1966 - Ist Meeting of the "Reparti aerosiluranti" .


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------

